# Painting shower door trim



## Donald (May 12, 2009)

I got someone that wants the shower trim painted to match there new brushed nickel plumbing fixtures. What is the best method (if any)?

I'm considering a light sanding with fine sandpaper and finishing with brushed nickel metalic spraycan paint. Of course I won't to do it if there will be problems with it holding up well.

Don


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

Donald said:


> I got someone that wants the shower trim painted to match there new brushed nickel plumbing fixtures. What is the best method (if any)?
> 
> I'm considering a light sanding with fine sandpaper and finishing with brushed nickel metalic spraycan paint. Of course I won't to do it if there will be problems with it holding up well.
> 
> Don


We call that "Mexi-Chrome" out west.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I don't know anyone who did that or even attempted to do that ...so be ready replacing the trim to match the door, just incase it will not work, and put your location in :whistling


----------



## b.andrewsmith (Dec 23, 2008)

Don-
I think trying to paint the existing stuff will just cause too many headaches, now and in the future. I mean you have to stop and think... its in the worst possible environment already... high moisture.

But when you say trim, are you talking about the door frame? If so, most shower door frames today are going to be aluminum and the nicer hardware solid brass. Anytime our manufacturers offer a special color it is usually powder coated to get adhesion with the metal.

If you absolutely need to find a solution though I'd suggest taking a look at the variety of extrusions you can buy that already have a brushed nickel finish. I'd suggest Hoskin & Muir's website ( I can't post links yet) but their site is www dot hoskinmuir dot com. They have a great selection of shapes and sizes that you could possible apply over or in place of the existing stuff.

Brian


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Tell them they need a nickle plated shower door...:thumbsup:...by the time you buy paint, put in the hours, and return once a month to touch up the pealing paint...it will be cheaper to buy the new door now rather then later.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

JonM said:


> Tell them they need a nickle plated shower door...:thumbsup:...by the time you buy paint, put in the hours, and return once a month to touch up the pealing paint...it will be cheaper to buy the new door now rather then later.



Yup, couldnt have said it better myself! Sounds like a cheapskate home owner to me !


Dave


----------



## Donald (May 12, 2009)

*My plumbing supplier has some good Basco options*

All,

Thanks for all the great information, much appreciated.

I didn't really want to get into this painting thing. I can see from all your comments that it would probably not work well at all.

Don


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Well that was neat and tidy, and it didn't even require a real painter's input!

Such bigums boys!

/pinches handyman cheeks\


----------

